# E3 2017 General Thread



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2017)

E3 officially kicked off today starting with EA Play's 8 game lineup. Tomorrow, Xbox and Bethesda take the stage to do their own press conferences at 5 PM ET (2 PM PT) and 12 AM ET (9 PM PT) respectively. Monday kicks off with the PC Gaming Show at 1 PM ET (10 AM PT), Ubisoft at 4 PM ET (1 PM PT), and Sony at 9 PM ET (6 PM PT). Nintendo closes all the major conferences at 12 PM ET/9 AM PT with a 30 minute direct. 

(http://www.timezoneconverter.com/index.php for other timezone needs)

So far I think A Way Out, Need for Speed: Payback and Star Wars: Battlefront 2 were the major highlights of EA's conference. Madden, Fifa, NBA Live, Battlefield 1 Expansions, and Bioware's new project Anthem were mostly alright. Anthem didn't reveal much from the 40 second teaser, promising a gameplay reveal at Xbox's conference. What did ya'll like from the conference?

Also what's everyone hoping for this E3?


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 10, 2017)

hoping for word from Nintendo about new games for the Switch (not just "deluxe" versions of existing games)...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 11, 2017)

The Xbox conference was good. I came in hoping for some good stuff and they delivered. Really happy I got to see some more Sea of Thieves gameplay and other goods games. Not sure if I'll ever get the Xbox One X though. $500 is a really hefty price tag. I think I'll just stick to my normal Xbox One.


----------



## Franny (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow. The Bethesda conference was awful. So disappointing IMO. The only thing worth mentioning is Wolfenstein II.
I'm really hoping Nintendo's will be good, but since they're only doing it for a half hour this year, i'm not getting my hopes up.
As for Microsoft, Sea of Thieves looks super fun! I think if I get a One, i'll be picking that up. And I'm sooo glad we finally got a release date for Cuphead! I've been waiting forever to see it finished  The rest of the games did not hold my interest at all, though. I'm excited for Sony's conference, too. Sony is usually pretty good with their conferences, so I have some good hopes for that.

I haven't been too impressed with E3 so far though. Bethesdaland was a cute concept but c'mon, no Todd?? 
/sigh I take E3 too seriously


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 12, 2017)

Spy said:


> Wow. The Bethesda conference was awful. So disappointing IMO. The only thing worth mentioning is Wolfenstein II.



Yeah, I wasn't too impressed. The Evil Within 2 trailer was pretty rad and got me interested as well as the Wolfenstein II trailer. I was expecting at least one title that would bring the "WOW" factor. I don't really care for VR, Elder Scrolls Online, or Skyrim coming to Switch so it wasn't too interesting for me. Looking forward to what's in store tomorrow though from Sony and Ubisoft.

Edit: Forgot about the Dishonored 2 DLC announcement. Now that was a cool trailer. I really wonder why they want to kill The Outsider and if he can be killed.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 12, 2017)

didn't watch any of it, but the life is strange prequel was announced so im happy lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

IT HAS A TRAILER AND IT HAS RACHEL IN IT IM SO EXCITE
just confused to why dontnod didn't make it, when they made the first game


----------



## Franny (Jun 12, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yeah, I wasn't too impressed. The Evil Within 2 trailer was pretty rad and got me interested as well as the Wolfenstein II trailer. I was expecting at least one title that would bring the "WOW" factor. I don't really care for VR, Elder Scrolls Online, or Skyrim coming to Switch so it wasn't too interesting for me. Looking forward to what's in store tomorrow though from Sony and Ubisoft.
> 
> Edit: Forgot about the Dishonored 2 DLC announcement. Now that was a cool trailer. I really wonder why they want to kill The Outsider and if he can be killed.



I've never played the original Evil Within but I have to say, the sequel looks pretty nice so maybe i'll consider grabbing it  And same, I was so expecting Bethesda to bring out something that was big an exciting but I think they spent all their money on their Bethesdaland concept instead of making new games 
Fallout: Newer Vegas when


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 12, 2017)

Nintendo's Switch Spotlight is scheduled for tomorrow at 12pm eastern time, followed by an additional hour of reveals in the Nintendo Treehouse. Reggie has promised that there will be "a number of reveals and a number of first looks". The event will only be 25 minutes long but it is going to be lightning quick and trailers will be popping off one after another.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 12, 2017)

Skull and Bones looks pretty interesting. I loved Sid Meier's Pirates and a new pirate game is something I've craved for awhile.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 12, 2017)

Beyond Good and Evil 2 is HAPPENING, guys!


----------



## Bowie (Jun 12, 2017)

Buy _Bayonetta 2_ on the eShop and increases chances of the only game anyone ever needed being released. Thank you, bye.


----------



## Franny (Jun 12, 2017)

So Sony and Ubisoft had their conferences today. Sony was... lackluster. Which surprised me. They did have some neat games but nothing that screamed "YOU HAVE TO GET A PS4 NOW!!!"
Shadow of The Colossus looks ok. Ad I enjoyed seeing another GoW game  But nothing seemed super out there. The spiderman game looked neat.
Ubisoft I think had a real nice conference. I think Skulls and Bones (is that what it called?) looked neat. Just Dance looked OK, it's got one of my fave songs on it! And this conference wasn't embarrassing and OTT. That was super neat. 
I dont like the push for VR though. Skyrim VR was super disappointing. Skyrim is an older game, it's on every console, is it NECESSARY for VR?



Bowie said:


> Buy _Bayonetta 2_ on the eShop and increases chances of the only game anyone ever needed being released. Thank you, bye.



I am so hoping Nintendo announces Bayo 3 but i'm doubting it too. We'll see


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 12, 2017)

The Sony conference was okay. I personally am not a fan of the VR tech so the amount of trailers shown for it I really didn't care for. The Spiderman game and that one android one looked pretty neat. All in all I think Microsoft's was the most enjoyable to watch for me.

Edit: Never played a game from the God of War series before. That trailer was cool for the new one. I might just have to give it a try.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 13, 2017)

Hoo boy, those characters in MvC are not very pretty.

I don't know what the chances are of it happening, but it would be neat if they added an extra colossus or two to SotC


----------



## Chicha (Jun 13, 2017)

Awww, the Yoshi game looks incredibly adorable! I'm weak for Yoshi games.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

Metroid 4 announced, along with some other games. HYPE FOR NEW KIRBY GAME


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 13, 2017)

Okay so right now my most favourite announcement of the conference is Assassin's Creed Origins, it looks really interesting.

I'm super down for a new Bioware IP, so I'm looking forward to learning more about Anthem. It'll be good to start with a fresh world, each Dragon Age and (previous) Mass Effect game gets more complicated with each instalment as they have to implement past player choices lol. Anthem will probably get like that eventually but I'm excited for something grand spanking new.

Still nothing that makes me want to drop $500 on a switch just yet, but I definitely want to have one when the next main Pokemon RPG comes out for it. I'm going to try to wait for a price drop on the console.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm pretty hyped for Metroid 4! Kirby and Mario look fun and I'll be very interested what kind of RPG we'll be getting for Pokemon.


----------



## Sig (Jun 13, 2017)

DRV3 eng trailer was released today and people are already complaining about the voices


----------



## Franny (Jun 13, 2017)

Nintendo's conferences were nice. I was so glad I was proven wrong and they announced new exciting games. That Metroid game looks ridiculously fun and the kirby game is so nice. Superstar Saga looks brilliant too! I was so happy to see them bring it back.
Very nice conference, Nintendo 
Too bad no AC Switch or Bayo 3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2017)

forestyne said:


> IT HAS A TRAILER AND IT HAS RACHEL IN IT IM SO EXCITE
> just confused to why dontnod didn't make it, when they made the first game


Dontnod is making a different Life is Strange title, they don't have anything to show currently for it. 



WeiMoote said:


> Beyond Good and Evil 2 is HAPPENING, guys!


For the second time! It's kinda weird to me that they were all so excited for a game that has a fancy trailer only. :/ Not only that but it's essentially Mega Man Legend 3, please help us develop the game which kinda bugs me.

Sony and Nintendo has pretty good conferences, I skipped Bethesda because I don't care for em, Microsoft had that very sweet Porsche, and Ubisoft was neat. Saw a few games I definitely want to pick up.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 14, 2017)

Hidden post be revealed!


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm excited for that new Kirby game! I'm a very big fan of the Kirby series, and I must say this new one looks not only beautiful but tons of fun. And Mario Odyssey... hands down gonna be GotY. There's no doubt about it, in my eyes. Definitely excited to get that game. The new Pokemon that's been announced is making me excited (please be Gen 4 remake!). Overall, this is one of the best E3's Nintendo has had.


----------

